# Blackburn v Middlesbrough injury news



## FTN (Jan 24, 2022)

*Blackburn: 

Unavailable:* Pickering, Dack, Poveda, Brereton, Markanday, Dolan.

Doubts over Travis.

*Middlesbrough:

Unavailable:* Bola, Fisher, Lea-Siliki, Browne, Ameobi, McGree.

Doubts over Hall.


----------



## FTN (Jan 26, 2022)

Bro should have beaten Blackburn last time out (according to XG data), but lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Down to 8th position in The Championship, we look at the arguments for and against Chris Wilder's men making the Play Offs this season.
More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://bit.ly/Boro_Championship21-22


----------

